# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Miranda Jet [Meyers Sesostris, Duchess of Topsail, Ξανθούλα Β]

## CORFU

To Ξανθουλα με το νεο ονομα Duchess of tosail καπου στιs Μπαχαμεs.Εγω το θυμαμαι Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27086

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, είχε ταξιδέψει το Νάντη ποτέ από Σάμη (για Λευκάδα, Αστακό);

----------


## CORFU

απο οτι θυμαμαι οχι ποτε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορα απάντηση  :Very Happy: 

Έτσι πίστευα και εγώ. Συμφωνούμε σε αυτό!

Βρήκα όμως πριν μερικές ημέρες την παρακάτω φωτογραφία στο flickr, η οποία με προβληματίζει λίγο. Δε μοιάζει πολύ με το Νάντη;
1910761.jpg

----------


## a.molos

> Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορα απάντηση 
> 
> Έτσι πίστευα και εγώ. Συμφωνούμε σε αυτό!
> 
> Βρήκα όμως πριν μερικές ημέρες την παρακάτω φωτογραφία στο flickr, η οποία με προβληματίζει λίγο. Δε μοιάζει πολύ με το Νάντη;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67508


 Μοιαζει και, πρέπει να είναι η Ξανθούλα που έκανε δρομολόγια απο Σαμη.
Δίπλα το Αγία Μαρίνα, η φωτό μάλλον απο το Κεφαλλονιά.

----------


## CORFU

σωστα φιλε molos ειναι το Ξανθουλα.Β. που ειχε φυγει απο την Κερκυρα

----------


## CORFU

και μια φωτο απο τηs Μπαχαμεs

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά  :Very Happy: 

Πάνω κάτω, για πότε υπολογίζετε τη φωτογραφία;

----------


## PIANOMAN

Αυτα ειναι, οταν φτασουν στο οριο ηλικιας τα πλοια πανε για διαλυση, ενω
οι παντοφλες πανε διακοπες!!!

----------


## geo1981

XANTHOULA.jpgfoto%202.jpg ΣΕ ΚΑΡΤ ΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ Κ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΞΕ :Apologetic: ΝΑ

----------


## CORFU

Πριν την μετασκευη του γιατι αν θυμασαι μετα δεν χωρουσε σε αυτη την λεκανη που ειναι στην φωτο

----------


## geo1981

Duchess-1.jpg η ξανθουλα μας μαλλον στα τελευταια της ...παραμελημενο :Apologetic:  καπου στισ Μπαχαμες, ελπιζουμε να την δουμε καπωσ καλυτερα...........διοτι συμφωνα με το λινκ παει για ανακατασκευη αν καταλαβα καλα....στα 40 της το ειδαμε κ αυτο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....διοτι συμφωνα με το λινκ παει για ανακατασκευη αν καταλαβα καλα....στα 40 της το ειδαμε κ αυτο


Μετονομασία, νέα εταιρεία και νέα σημαία για το πλοίο από 1η Απριλίου 2013. Νέο όνομα το _MEYERS SESOSTRIS_ για την "Meyer's Panama Shipping Group" και υπό σημαία Παναμά.

To *ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ Β* κατασκευάστηκε το *1974* στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοί Βασιλειάδη_ στη Σαλαμίνα, με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 4417* και *ΙΜΟ 7350521*.

Δραστηριοποιήθηκε για τα περισσότερα του χρόνια στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσας - Κέρκυρας. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 2000, "κατεβαίνει" το Ιόνιο και δρομολογείται αρχικά στη γραμμή Αιγίου - Αγίου Νικολάου και κατόπιν στη γραμμή Ρίου Αντιρρίου. Η τελευταία γραμμή στην οποία ταξίδεψε στη χώρα μας, ήταν αυτή της "Σάμης Κεφαλονιάς - Πισαετού Ιθάκης - Αστακού Αιτωλοακαρνανίας".

_Σάμη - Καλοκαίρι 2005_
_Sami - 2005.jpg
Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : mong789_

Την άνοιξη του _2006_ πωλείται σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού (Topsail Shipping), μετονομάζεται σε *DUCHESS OF TOPSAIL* (1η Μαίου) και τον Αύγουστο του ίδιου έτους αναχωρεί από την χώρα μας υπό σημαία Ονδούρας για τις Μπαχάμες στην Καραιβική όπου και εδραστηριοποιείτο τουλάχιστον μέχρι πρόσφατα. Από τον Απρίλιο του 2007 ανήκε στην εταιρεία "Abaco Shipping Two".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μετονομασία, νέα εταιρεία και νέα σημαία για το πλοίο από 1η Απριλίου 2013. Νέο όνομα το _MEYERS SESOSTRIS_ για την "Meyer's Panama Shipping Group" και υπό σημαία Παναμά.


Και η πρώτη φωτό του _ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ Β_ ως MEYERS SESOSTRIS από τον Παναμά, τραβηγμένη μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες. Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση το πλοίο, τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά.

ShipSpotting.com

© dirk septer

----------


## geo1981

αγαπημενη παντοφλα τησ Κερκυρας τα καγκελα τα στρογυλλα απο μικρο παιδι τα θυμαμαι ....βαζαμε τα ποδια μασ αναμεσα τουσ καθωσ τοτε ειχε ξυλινα καθισματα και τραπεζια στα πλαινα.....ωραιο πλεο αθανατη ελληνικη παντοφλα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μετονομασία, νέα εταιρεία και νέα σημαία για το πλοίο από 1η Απριλίου 2013. Νέο όνομα το _MEYERS SESOSTRIS_ για την "Meyer's Panama Shipping Group" και υπό σημαία Παναμά.


Ξανά μανά !!! Σύμφωνα με το equasis, μετονομασία, νέα εταιρεία αλλά.... ίδια σημαία αυτήν την φορά για το πλοίο από 1η Ιουλίου 2016. Νέο όνομα το _MIRANDA JET_ (μεγαλεία στα γεράματα !!!) για την "VICUS HOLDING INC" με έδρα επίσης τον Παναμά όπως και η προηγούμενη εταιρεία του.

Και μια _παραπομπή στις φωτογραφίες του_ από το shipspotting, μιας και link που είχα παραθέσει παλαιότερα δεν ανταποκρίνεται.

----------


## sotiris97

Και μία πρόσφατη φώτο του πλοίου στη νέα του γραμμή τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο  με το νέο του όνομα αναγραφόμενο στο κέντρο σχεδόν του πλοίου και όχι στην πλώρη όπως συνηθίζεται ...γεμάτο με φορτηγά.Όπως προσπάθησα να βγάλω άκρη από τα συμφραζόμενα..(ποιος να γνωρίζει .....την λατινικήν  :Tongue: ) το πλοίο δουλεύει αποκλειστικά σαν φορτηγό....  αφού  στη γραμμή αυτή δραστηριοποιουνται κυρίως ταχύπλοα για την εξυπηρέτηση επιβατών και αυτοκινήτων ...το παράδοξο επίσης είναι ότι εδώ και λίγες μέρες βρίσκεται στην ίδια περιοχή ένα άλλο γνώριμο πλοίο το Μελίνα του Ρίου που επίσης  δουλεύει σαν φορτηγό!!!!

----------


## sotiris97

http://www.elsoldemargarita.com.ve/u...iranda_Jet.jpg   Πιθανόν την εικόνα να μην την ανοίξει δοκιμάστε το link

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και μία πρόσφατη φώτο του πλοίου στη νέα του γραμμή τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο  με το νέο του όνομα αναγραφόμενο στο κέντρο σχεδόν του πλοίου και όχι στην πλώρη όπως συνηθίζεται ...γεμάτο με φορτηγά.Όπως προσπάθησα να βγάλω άκρη από τα συμφραζόμενα..(ποιος να γνωρίζει .....την λατινικήν ) το πλοίο δουλεύει αποκλειστικά σαν φορτηγό....  αφού  στη γραμμή αυτή δραστηριοποιουνται κυρίως ταχύπλοα για την εξυπηρέτηση επιβατών και αυτοκινήτων ...το παράδοξο επίσης είναι ότι εδώ και λίγες μέρες βρίσκεται στην ίδια περιοχή ένα άλλο γνώριμο πλοίο το Μελίνα του Ρίου που επίσης  δουλεύει σαν φορτηγό!!!!


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου για την φωτό.

Να προσθέσω και να διευκρινίσω στα όσα ανέφερες, πως το MIRANDA JET (ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ) δουλεύει αποκλειστικά σαν φορτηγό (Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ) από το 2006, όταν δηλαδή και έφυγε από την χώρα μας για την Καραιβική. Ακόμα, ότι το MELINA (ΜΕΛΙΝΑ) δεν _"βρίσκεται στην ίδια περιοχή εδώ και λίγες μέρες"_ ως φορτηγό, αλλά τα τελευταία έντεκα χρόνια (από το 2006 επίσης).

Τέλος, είμαι σίγουρος πως θα εκπλαγείς αν μάθεις ότι στην ίδια ευρύτερη περιοχή (κόλπος Βενεζουέλας - νησιά Καραιβικής), δραστηριοποιούνται κυρίως ως φορτηγά (Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ) όχι μόνο τα ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ και ΜΕΛΙΝΑ, αλλά _επτά (7)_ ακόμα πρώην δικές μας παντόφλες, χωρίς να συμπεριλαμβάνω σε αυτές τις LA CARANTA και LA RESTINGA που κατασκευάστηκαν μεν στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας αλλά δεν δούλεψαν ποτέ στην χώρα μας.

----------


## sotiris97

Γιώργο όταν έγραψα  ότι το *Μελίνα* βρίσκεται στην ίδια περιοχή   εννοούσα ότι βρίσκεται στην ίδια γραμμή και δραστηριοποιειται μαζί με το* Ξανθούλα* .....όχι ότι απλός βρίσκεται στην Καραϊβική...(αυτό το γνωρίζω και παρακολουθώ τα δρομολόγια και των δυο πλοίων εδώ και χρονιά).Βεβαία στο AIS μπορείς να δεις  τις προηγούμενες πορείες ενός πλοίου για λίγες μόνο ημέρες και τώρα δεν φαίνεται τα δρομολόγια που πραγματοποιουσε  στην ίδια γραμμή με το *Ξανθούλα* ......τώρα το δείχνει αγκυροβολημενο εδώ και καμιά εβδομάδα  περίπου  πολύ ανοιχτά θα έλεγα από το Puerto La Cruz ( το λιμάνι δηλαδή από όπου έκανε τα δρομολόγια προς το Punda de Piedras )....προφανώς περιμένει κάποιο ναύλο στην γύρω περιοχή.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες που βρήκα σε ιστοσελίδα αγοραπωλησίων πλοίων.

01.jpg__02.jpg

Δεν αναφέρεται βέβαια η χρονολογία λήψης τους, ούτε και βλέπουμε κάποιο όνομα γραμμένο πάνω στο πλοίο (λογικό για τέτοιου είδους sites, τα σβήνουν τα ονόματα στις φωτό) αλλά πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι σχετικά πρόσφατες. Κι αυτό γιατί το ρυμουλκό που βλέπουμε δεξιά στην πρώτη φωτό ανήκει στην εταιρεία _TLP_ (Transporte Y Logistica of Cartagena De Indias, Columbia) η οποία εδρεύει στην Καρταχένα της _Κολομβίας_, όπου το πλοίο μας σύμφωνα με το AIS βρίσκεται συνεχώς από τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη (τελευταίο του σήμα στο σύστημα τον Δεκέμβριο).

Το πλοίο λοιπόν δεν δουλεύει πλέον στην Βενεζουέλα, και δεν ξέρω αν το κόκκινο χρώμα στο οποίο το βλέπουμε είναι το νέο του, ή αν πρόκειται για κάποιο μινιάρισμα.

Να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι στα παρατιθέμενα στο site στοιχεία του, αναφέρεται ως "Rebuild" (ανακατασκευή) το _2008_ (!!!), όταν και είχε φύγει πιά από την χώρα μας. Δεν ξέρω τι είδους "ανακατασκευή" μπορεί να ήταν αυτή, πάντως σε σύγκριση από τις φωτό στο εξωτερικό με αυτές όταν ήταν στην Ελλάδα η μόνη διαφορά που διακρίνω είναι η προσθήκη των δύο πλαινών φουγάρων.

Τέλος, μιας και δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει, να πούμε ότι οι αρχικές διαστάσεις του πλοίου ήταν 66.9m X 13.5m και μετά την μετασκευή του (επιμήκυνση - διαπλάτυνση) έγιναν 76.9m X 16.9m.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι που δεν γνωρίζαμε για το πλοίο είναι το ότι όταν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό το 2006, πριν αναχωρήσει από την χώρα μας στην πλώρη του κατασκευάστηκε καμπούνι. Μία κατασκευή η οποία αν και προοριζόταν μόνο για το υπερατλαντικό του ταξίδι προς την Καραιβική (εκεί αφαιρέθηκε), ήταν πολύ εκτεταμένη, με χοντρούς σιδηροδοκούς και πρόσθετη εσωτερική πόρτα μέσα από τον καταπέλτη.

Σχετικές φωτογραφίες _μπορούμε να δούμε_ στην ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου _ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ_ όπου είχε φτιαχτεί η όλη κατασκευή.

----------


## sotiris97

http://ericwiberg.com/wp-content/upl...of+Topsail.jpg
Mια εξαιρετική φώτο των   ''πισινών'' του   πλοίου στο Marsh Harbour των Μπαχαμών προ 5αετίας!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ο φίλος Πέτρος μου έστειλε ένα θησαυρό από φωτο του Αρχείου του σωματίου ¶γιος Σπυρίδων και τον ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Σιγά-σιγά θα τις δούμε στο θέμα του.

ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ-Β-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή ευχαριστούμε !!!

Φωτογραφία προ μετασκευής βέβαια, στην αρχική της μορφή η Ξανθούλα, και αν κρίνω από τον κόσμο μπροστά αλλά και τους λιμενικούς στον καταπέλτη, μάλλον σε κάποια απεργιακή κινητοποίηση (???) θα είχε τραβηχτεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δύο φωτογραφίες που βρήκα σε ιστοσελίδα αγοραπωλησίων πλοίων.
> 
> 01.jpg__02.jpg
> 
> Δεν αναφέρεται βέβαια η χρονολογία λήψης τους, ούτε και βλέπουμε κάποιο όνομα γραμμένο πάνω στο πλοίο (λογικό για τέτοιου είδους sites, τα σβήνουν τα ονόματα στις φωτό) αλλά πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι σχετικά πρόσφατες. Κι αυτό γιατί το ρυμουλκό που βλέπουμε δεξιά στην πρώτη φωτό ανήκει στην εταιρεία _TLP_ (Transporte Y Logistica of Cartagena De Indias, Columbia) η οποία εδρεύει στην Καρταχένα της _Κολομβίας_, όπου το πλοίο μας σύμφωνα με το AIS βρίσκεται συνεχώς από τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη (τελευταίο του σήμα στο σύστημα τον Δεκέμβριο).
> 
> Το πλοίο λοιπόν δεν δουλεύει πλέον στην Βενεζουέλα, και δεν ξέρω αν το κόκκινο χρώμα στο οποίο το βλέπουμε είναι το νέο του, ή αν πρόκειται για κάποιο μινιάρισμα.


Τελικά το κόκκινο χρώμα που είχαμε δει στο πλοίο στις παραπάνω φωτό, δεν ήταν κάποιο μινιάρισμα αλλά το νέο χρώμα του. Το πάλαι ποτέ _ΞΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ Β_ και νυν _MIRANDA JET_ εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται εν πλήρει δράσει, και μπορούμε να το δούμε _σε πολύ πρόσφατη φωτογραφία_ (1η Νοεμβρίου 2018) στην Καραιβική, στο λιμάνι Philipsburg της νήσου Saint Martin. Λογικά, και αν κρίνουμε από την προβλήτα μπροστά του, δραστηριοποιείται σε μεταφορές κοντέινερς, όπως και άλλες παντόφλες μας στην Καραιβική.
.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου μας με τα νέα του κόκκινα χρώματα, _πρόσφατη (Μάρτιος 2019)_ στην Καραιβική, στο αγκυροβόλιο του Philipsburg της νήσου Saint Martin.

----------

